# Engine photograph wanted



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi, 

Would any have a photograph of a ship's engine taken from above?

I am making a model ship and one of the skylights would show the engine room.

Regards


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

rickles23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would any have a photograph of a ship's engine taken from above?
> 
> ...


Would CAD drawings help if you know the make and model engine you want to show. If you are looking for engines up to 1400 bhp, I have libraries of Volvo, MAN, Doosan, some CAT's and some MTU's. 

For anything larger or more unique, you can download the pdf drawings from the manufacturers site or some of them may be willing to let you have a copy of the drawing in Autocad, if so, I could dimension and convert to pdf for you.

PM me if I can be of any help.

Regards
Bob


----------



## ianian (Mar 30, 2009)

rickles23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would any have a photograph of a ship's engine taken from above?
> 
> ...


If you go into Google and type in Doxford type engine, it will bring up U Tube and it will show a working twin screw vessel with Harland & Wolff opposed piston engine in operation plus on the side lot's of other working Main Engine's, hope this helps, there will also be shots taken from the top of Main Engine's


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Gentlemen and thank you for the replies.

Luckily I have an original 1937 Motor Ship magazine on the ship and it states:

The main engines were Sulzer single-acting, two-stroke cycle crosshead type, each engine having 12 cylinders 580 mm.(22.8in) bore and 840 mm. (33.1in) stroke. The engines were arranged for airless injection of the fuel. The overall dimensions of each engine were :-Length, 45ft.9in (13.95m) ; height, 15ft11.5in (4.87m); and width, 7ft.2.5in (2.2m).

Now I know what to look for I shall go to the Internet.

Regards


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,

Problem fixed.

Following your advise I found a plan of a ship that had a 12 cylinder motor.

It had just the view I needed and I will resize, redraw and make a model of it.

Nothing fancy but it will hide the electric mooootors.

Regards


----------



## saltyswamp (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi
Hope you post pictures of ship model when finished.
regards
stuart


----------

